# Mass. House begins health care bill debate



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WBUR
See realtime coverage 
*Mass. House begins health care bill debate*
CBS News - ‎1 hour ago‎

BOSTON - As the Massachusetts House of Representatives debates a bill that some are touting as a way to rein in health care costs, one conservative-leaning think tank has raised concerns over its projected savings.

What does it matter Obama care is going to screw up anything that the state does anyway.


----------

